

Ask HN: What are the best books on everything about VC and startup funding - santoshmaharshi

Need to recommend as resource to startups I am consulting. My knowledge is gathered over the years from Internet. What are some of the books you would recommend for a new &amp; budding entrepreneurs looking for a primer on topics - angelist, accelerators, angel funding, VC funding, termsheets, market evaluation, convertible notes, etc etc. A all reference guide, may not deeply cover each of these topics.
======
santoshmaharshi
Sorry, in topics I wrongly put "angelists" it should be "angels"

